# Gamestop Overhauling Its Trade-In System, Offering More Money



## Gahars (Aug 5, 2014)

Taking your games in to the local Gamestop is a lot like being on an episode of Pawn Stars; you aren't going to get anything near the price you were hoping for, you'll be surrounded by fat guys, and there'll probably be some Subway nearby.

Now, however, it seems that Gamestop wants to do a little something about that first thing.



> GameStop is overhauling trade-ins and launching a new program that will wind up giving people more money for the games they sell, Kotaku has learned.
> 
> The new initiative, which will launch on August 18, will simplify GameStop's trade-in structure, reducing the complexity of what has become an unnecessarily obtuse service. No longer will you have to put your money toward pre-orders or promotions in order to get the most bang for your buck; instead, any games you sell to GameStop will come in at a flat rate, only varying if you want cash instead of credit, or if you're a member of their subscription program.
> 
> ...As a result of this change, GameStop will now offer more money for games you sell them. Starting August 18, the retailer will bump up the "average base value" of games they buy by 20%, according to documentation I've obtained.


Kotaku
[prebreak]Continue Reading[/prebreak]
Give them credit: Gamestop recognize game.

Personally, I've never had a huge issue with Gamestop's trade-ins. Sure, you don't get a lot of money out of the deal, but that's the price of convenience. If you want more from your games, you could always sell them yourself; eBay and Craigslist are always there. Also, you could just not sell your games, but hey, whatever. This is a nice enough gesture, I suppose.

With the increasing shift towards digital distribution on the console end, and Gamestop's own move away from games and stops, it seems they're doing their best to cling to their customers.

Huh. So the best way to inspire loyalty is to become more trader-ous. Who'da thunk?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2014)

Replying mainly so I have something to search for when I feel like taking in some whine.

Anyway I have never had a great problem with a lot of what gamestop do (about the only thing would be that removing game download codes thing, which they mostly sorted), now I would probably not use them because I have a functioning internet connection and do not mind spending 20 minutes going to the post office but it is good to see improvements.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

I call bullshit. This is just a PR gag to win gamers back they lost while in truth prices will remain basically the same. Common sense says you can't trust a company that sells a used copy of a game for the same price you would pay for the game new at another retailer.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Common sense says you can't trust a company that sells a used copy of a game for the same price you would pay for the game new at another retailer.



Why? It is not like the bits on a DVD suddenly degrade for having been read a few times.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Why? It is not like the bits on a DVD suddenly degrade for having been read a few times.


I'm not sure what to say honestly other than it's just common sense that a used item has less value than a new one.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2014)

If that used item has less lifetime or is functionally degraded then sure. Now we are all on optical media, or better yet downloadable games, I am not seeing the issue.

Equally scarcity can inform perceived values for things. In game world see how many people are paying way over new price plus inflation for certain titles.


----------



## FireGrey (Aug 5, 2014)

Colour me impressed, a whole extra $2 for every game that you trade in.
They even made it simpler by only having:
Cash
Credit
Member + Cash
Member + Credit


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> If that used item has less lifetime or is functionally degraded then sure. Now we are all on optical media, or better yet downloadable games, I am not seeing the issue.
> 
> Equally scarcity can inform perceived values for things. In game world see how many people are paying way over new price plus inflation for certain titles.


The first degration of value starts with removing the seal. With the seal removed, you never know really what the seller did to the item even if it's in good condition. Other than that, usually used games have some signs of wear and dirt on the disc, case and manual which further degrades the value. They may even smell because the seller didn't bother to clean them properly. There are games that come with codes to unlock DLC or earn points. Naturally you have to expect that those have been redeemed already. Bottom line is, nobody in their right mind would buy a used copy of an item for the same price they would get the item brand new elsewhere.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Aug 5, 2014)

Meh, I get more money selling shit on eBay than I do from Gamestop, an extra 20% isn't going to make much of a difference either way.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> The first degration of value starts with removing the seal. With the seal removed, you never know really what the seller did to the item even if it's in good condition. Other than that, usually used games have some signs of wear and dirt on the disc, case and manual which further degrades the value. They may even smell because the seller didn't bother to clean them properly. There are games that come with codes to unlock DLC or earn points. Naturally you have to expect that those have been redeemed already. Bottom line is, nobody in their right mind would buy a used copy of an item for the same price they would get the item brand new elsewhere.



"With the seal removed, you never know really what the seller did to the item even if it's in good condition"
Surely that is bordering on being an oxymoron. Equally having been through a few DVD pressing/boxing plants and warehouses in general I am not any more inclined to lick a new DVD than I am one from the second hand shop, indeed if the second hand shop has a nice disc washing service I would probably consider that beforehand.
This says nothing of the option some gamestop employees have for a trial run at home- shrink wrapping not exactly being a task renowned for its difficulty.

As for having scratches/dirt/whatever then that would be a sign of a degraded item and could be treated accordingly.

DLC stuff would be a more modern thing, and not a universal one at that. However as points mean prizes

As for "in their right mind" I fear you seriously underestimate the power of laziness, not to mention if the apparent cost is less because I can trade things towards it (though most shops with anything resembling a game stock do seem to be getting in on the trading games in err game).


----------



## The Catboy (Aug 5, 2014)

Ew, Kotaku.
Moving on!
I am pretty sure part of the reason they are doing this is because of the WalMart trade in. Which actually offers a lot more for your games (even if it is just in-store credit.)


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 5, 2014)

I remember going to gamestop/ebgames to ask hom much they would give me for my copy of beyond two souls,  its $60 new and they were offering me $12 for the game WTF


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 5, 2014)

How is this any different than what they've already been doing? Of course they want you to pay for membership to get an illusion of a better deal. But then they also obnoxiously hike their prices to still screw you out of anything resembling a deal.

Nevermind the lack of decent inspection or cleanup of optical disks... let's talk about the utter lack of quality control for their second-hand systems. Or the fact that their stores are obnoxious for inconsistent policies. Sorry, but I only go into a gamestop anymore _if I have to_, and at no other time.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

You speak as if used games usually are sold in excellent condition, which is not the case from my experience.
About the DLC/code stuff, since the GBA all Nintendo published games came with VIP/Club Nintendo codes to redeem for points. I wouldn't say this is a modern thing.
I fail to see the relation to laziness between the choice of buying a used or new item for the same price.

There is one thing I missed to point out. The producers wouldn't see a dime if I buy a used copy. So really there is no logical reason to get a used copy of an item over a new one if both have the same price.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sounds like you have had unfortunate experiences with second hand games, can't say mine or those I tend to speak to have had any real differences beyond doing risky things.

If I can get a functionally identical item with equal projected lifetimes (possibly modified by DLC in the modern world or codes most people did not care about in olden days -- outside Japan the Club Nintendo stuff was a running joke and maybe sent you some stickers, which came for free with dead tree magazines a lot of the time) then what does it matter if it is nominally new or nominally second hand?

The producers/publishers got paid for the sale of the original copy, if they wanted money for the second hand item they would invest in gamestop/similar or offer the service themselves. They do not so clearly they do not want it or care.


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 5, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Sounds like you have had unfortunate experiences with second hand games, can't say mine or those I tend to speak to have had any real differences beyond doing risky things.
> 
> If I can get a functionally identical item with equal projected lifetimes (possibly modified by DLC in the modern world or codes most people did not care about in olden days -- outside Japan the Club Nintendo stuff was a running joke and maybe sent you some stickers, which came for free with dead tree magazines a lot of the time) then what does it matter if it is nominally new or nominally second hand?
> 
> The producers/publishers got paid for the sale of the original copy, if they wanted money for the second hand item they would invest in gamestop/similar or offer the service themselves. They do not so clearly they do not want it or care.


Unfortunate doesn't even begin to fully describe it, FAST.

It's also obscenity-inducing when a game I'm even halfway interested in ends up getting some kind of "exclusive" preorder DLC for those who buy from gamestop.


----------



## DoctorAmazing (Aug 5, 2014)

eBay is your friend


----------



## Redhorse (Aug 5, 2014)

The time to ask for the life preserver (to save the lost customer) is before the rescue ship is out of range not after. it's hit shore and headed home for a warm meal after a hard days work... too little far too late. They are what drove me into flash carts in the first place. Heck now I buy my neighbors [used] games from them, for cash,  and pay THEM more than Gamestop does, and make a profit selling them on Ebay.. They loved me for it. That money paid for my habit.

I became tired of trading in a game that was just one day old from new to get less than the gas to drive there to trade it in... and on release day, this particular store (pre-ordered or not) could never seem to have your pre-ordered game ready ..on release day. 'Oh,the truck didn't arrive", our stock isn't in yet, the manufacturer changed their mind blah blah blah... Yet Wally world (Walmart) had it on their shelves two days before release date.. eventually driving me to just get them from Walmart, then a flash cart then... well.. BUH Bye  from Gamestop to GameNOT.

Oh, and they NEVER had the promised swag for a pre-ordered (promised) it either... this was before they started with the disclaimer about limited supplies blah, blah blah... (Funny but the guys working there always got their swag!?!?!?!) even when/if the customer did not... hmmm suspicious..

I won't get into the half a dozen bootlegs I've bought from them unwittingly... Thier manager could only argue how they couldn't be bothered to start-up check a GBA card but they would repeatedly try and RESELL that same bootleg several times until someone stopped returning it. Pft
I apologize for the wall -o -Text guys... (ok, time for me to shut my trap now....)


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

In my 20+ years of gaming experience only once I got a used item like in new condition. It was Resident Evil 5 from ebay. All other games were never in the condition of a brand new item. Last time I bought a used game was a couple of months ago from ebay. Even though the description said the condition is like new, when I received it it was nothing like new. I guess you were lucky if you had other experience.

It doesn't matter if Club Nintendo was a running joke for you. Bottom line is, you could get exclusive items there like the Zelda collector's editions or the Zelda statue. Fact is, missing or redeemed code does mean less value.

I do not care that much if producers don't get money from a used copy. All I pointed out is if you are in a situation where you can decide between a used or new copy for the same price, there is nothing wrong in considering supporting the ones that made the game. In fact, you can twist it all you want, it just doesn't make sense to choose the used copy here (unless for some reason you want to support the second hand retailer).


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 5, 2014)

DoctorAmazing said:


> eBay is your friend


Not when they want $200 for a broadband adapter for a system, or $70 for the *box* of a game, much less the actual game itself.

Nevermind the listing fees ebay and paypal charge to even put an item up for sale.

Even if I somehow get past that, there's still a fundamental _lack of trust_ I can never get past with on ebay. And before you say "just buy from a trusted seller"... that doesn't really work. eBay has no system for checks and balances to even reasonably assure that you're getting what you're buying on there. If Amazon can so gloriously fuck it up for me when trying to buy from them, what hope does eBay have when their entire system is based on user-sold merchandise?


----------



## DoctorAmazing (Aug 5, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Not when they want $200 for a broadband adapter for a system, or $70 for the *box* of a game, much less the actual game itself.
> 
> Nevermind the listing fees ebay and paypal charge to even put an item up for sale.
> 
> Even if I somehow get past that, there's still a fundamental _lack of trust_ I can never get past with on ebay. And before you say "just buy from a trusted seller"... that doesn't really work. eBay has no system for checks and balances to even reasonably assure that you're getting what you're buying on there. If Amazon can so gloriously fuck it up for me when trying to buy from them, what hope does eBay have when their entire system is based on user-sold merchandise?


 
Still better than dealing with GameStop


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> I do not care that much if producers don't get money from a used copy. All I pointed out is if you are in a situation where you can decide between a used or new copy for the same price, there is nothing wrong in considering supporting the ones that made the game. In fact, you can twist it all you want, it just doesn't make sense to choose the used copy here (unless for some reason you want to support the second hand retailer).



I thought I was being fairly direct, I have certainly been known to twist words, phrasing and lines of logic to breaking at points in the past but this is not one of those cases.

By all means consider "supporting" the publishers/devs, for me though it makes about as much sense as contemplating the resulting effects on the world thanks to chaos theory from my arbitrary choice. If there is an actual economic incentive to go for the second hand game (better trade in prices or bundle deals or something), and such things are very common, then I would argue you somewhat foolish to not do it, assuming you cared about the sums of money you are dealing with in these instances.

On codes, if something of intangible value has been removed then surely the resulting value of the item is reduced intangibly.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

Well at this point lets just agree to disagree here.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 5, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Bottom line is, nobody in their right mind would buy a used copy of an item for the same price they would get the item brand new elsewhere.


 

Sorry to pick up your post this late, but I wanted to say this:

Nothing is stopping you from doing exactly what you said. If you don't like the prices, don't buy. That's all there is to it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

MegaAce™ said:


> Sorry to pick up your post this late, but I wanted to say this:
> 
> Nothing is stopping you from doing exactly what you said. If you don't like the prices, don't buy. That's all there is to it.


yeah, but that's not the point here.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Aug 5, 2014)

not if they motherfucking have to fingerprint my ass.

so you're telling me with this "flat-rate" system that Anarchy Reins (shitty game) on the PS3 is worth just as much as..The Last of Us?...something seems fishy here


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Aug 5, 2014)

So they'll still rip you off. Only they won't rip you off as much.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Aug 5, 2014)

That "new" system from the chart in the article... existed already for a long time in GameStops here in Germany.


----------



## DJPlace (Aug 5, 2014)

i use to go to game only to buy pre-paid cards.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2014)

The Real Jdbye said:


> So they'll still rip you off. Only they won't rip you off as much.


 

I don't get this whole "They rip you off!" thing. You go to anywhere and resell an item and you'll be getting significantly less than it. If you want more for your games then sell them to friends or on Ebay, although even then you need to price it lower than Gamestop sells it at least. Gamestop is just convenient. If you had ten games you're not using and don't want to hold on to, might as well trade them in for something, at the very least you get a couple of bucks (or another game) and save some shelf space.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Aug 5, 2014)

#YesMoreMoney

I'll believe it when I see it.


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 5, 2014)

DoctorAmazing said:


> Still better than dealing with GameStop


Ebay wants $1000 for a _"new"_  60gig PS3. How is that even remotely fair?


----------



## digipokemaster (Aug 5, 2014)

i wonder how much they will be give out in the trade i always hated what i got back it was always under a few bucks for a  $30-$40 game so i hope i get at least $10- 20+ for each games that would make me more likely to trade games in if they gave back at least that much


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Gamestop is just convenient. If you had ten games you're not using and don't want to hold on to, might as well trade them in for something, at the very least you get a couple of bucks (or another game) and save some shelf space.


But that would be a stupid thing to do. You might as well flush your money down the toilet because you need space in your wallet.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> But that would be a stupid thing to do. You might as well flush your money down the toilet because you need space in your wallet.



I did once buy some tacos from a fast food restaurant because I had an abundance of coins. Similarly I have been known to do the same for beer. Both usually end with the flushing of toilets and not much gained.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> But that would be a stupid thing to do. You might as well flush your money down the toilet because you need space in your wallet.


 

That's a stupid fucking metaphor that makes no sense. You should stop posting.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> That's a stupid fucking metaphor that makes no sense. You should stop posting.


By selling your games to Gamestop you lose money. If you want to lose money just flush it down the toilet. Got it?


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> By selling your games to Gamestop you lose money. If you want to lose money just flush it down the toilet. Got it?



The logic is fairly plain, however it has a major hole in it -- I may value the aggro of listing fees, selling fees, fielding offers/responses, having to find a box, having to go the post office, having to wait in line at the post office, having to pay for shipping, having to possibly deal with feedback and all the other stuff that comes with avoiding gamestop and co as costing more than the money theoretically lost by trading in games at the shop, and possibly wandering out of there 5 minutes later with a shiny new (to me) game.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

Point is if you have to sell something, why settle with the lowest amount? You are throwing guaranteed money away.


----------



## Drink the Bleach (Aug 5, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Not when they want $200 for a broadband adapter for a system, or $70 for the *box* of a game, much less the actual game itself.
> 
> Nevermind the listing fees ebay and paypal charge to even put an item up for sale.
> 
> Even if I somehow get past that, there's still a fundamental _lack of trust_ I can never get past with on ebay. And before you say "just buy from a trusted seller"... that doesn't really work. eBay has no system for checks and balances to even reasonably assure that you're getting what you're buying on there. If Amazon can so gloriously fuck it up for me when trying to buy from them, what hope does eBay have when their entire system is based on user-sold merchandise?


eBay is still the better alternative. As a buyer you have much more options and tools at your disposal than a simple browse through Gamestop, and even then Gamestop often only sells pre-owned just below retail price. Even if most eBay sellers follow the same suit, you'll find similar items at varying degrees of value depending on quality of the item or ignorance of the seller.
And as a seller, selling a game with eBay fees will still allow you to come ontop over Gamestop. Gamestop needs to buy from you so they can sell undercut prices, so even if they offer "moar munny" thats still going to be short in comparison of what you would get on eBay, deducted 10% for the fees.

And about "trusted sellers," what you say is true, but there are tells, signs, and contacts you could use to get the most information of something you can before you make a purchase. eBay is a tool, and those that don't use that tool well won't have consistent results. I for one have purchased 100+ items on eBay, and have only been cheated once, received maybe 5 defective things in which I got refunded for, and was always able to make appropriate returns for the minor cost of shipping. After everything adds up, I've saved alot of time and effort using eBay. Its a site that only gets better to use the more insightful and experienced you get. And experience is something you need when shopping online since you can't physically hold, inspect, or demo an item.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 5, 2014)

Never used GameStop but they seem to be a lot like GAME which isn't a good sign, though this is an improvement.

Anyway, you'd still get more selling via eBay if the game is still recent or highly wanted.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 5, 2014)

Gahars said:


> Sure, you don't get a lot of money out of the deal, but that's the price of convenience. If you want more from your games, you could always sell them yourself; eBay and Craigslist are always there.


 
This is why I never trade games, ever. I just can't justify the amount of money I'm losing for the sake of convenience. Then again, I never take the initiative to sell them, either.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Point is if you have to sell something, why settle with the lowest amount? You are throwing guaranteed money away.


Others might value their time and wish for less aggravation in their life, an increase in both commonly being seen when selling stuff. Also, assuming Gamestop offer the lowest amount which is doubtful, then their offer might still be acceptable.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> Others might value their time and wish for less aggravation in their life, an increase in both commonly being seen when selling stuff. Also, assuming Gamestop offer the lowest amount which is doubtful, then their offer might still be acceptable.


That's ridiculous. Posting your stuff on ebay is more convenient than driving to a local gamestop. Plus you get more money. Tell me the name of one retailer that offers even less money than gamestop.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2014)

10 minutes on foot and I am in a chain of game selling shops, granted there is also a post office next door or at least window breaking distance.
Trading online I have to take and crop photos, list things, deal with people asking questions, ship things and possibly deal with issues even further down the line. That eats into my evening/time off work/weekend, or alternatively the time that takes to do it all is much less than I would have got if I had charged for some work instead -- you are already arguing opportunity cost, that would be a version of the same.

As for lesser prices I am not sure, most real world traders tend not to diverge too much though as beating things does rather tend to shrink your potential profits. You may well have a better deal at one or another at various points (they may want that stock, they may have people wanting the game, they may want to collect it themselves) but as a general rule the real world tends to harmonise fairly well.


----------



## WiiCube_2013 (Aug 5, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> That's ridiculous. Posting your stuff on ebay is more convenient than driving to a local gamestop. Plus you get more money. Tell me the name of one retailer that offers even less money than gamestop.


 
The problem is, if there's an asshole buyer he'll try to look for flaws on the item he bought from you and then demand either a partial refund or a refund.

I fucking hate these cretins.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 5, 2014)

FAST6191 said:


> 10 minutes on foot and I am in a chain of game selling shops, granted there is also a post office next door or at least window breaking distance.
> Trading online I have to take and crop photos, list things, deal with people asking questions, ship things and possibly deal with issues even further down the line. That eats into my evening/time off work/weekend, or alternatively the time that takes to do it all is much less than I would have got if I had charged for some work instead -- you are already arguing opportunity cost, that would be a version of the same.


 
I never took photos of games I sold on ebay. There are plenty online for you to choose from. I never answered a single question because nobody asked me something, never had any issues with shipping or whatever and have a 100% positive rating score.



FAST6191 said:


> As for lesser prices I am not sure, most real world traders tend not to diverge too much though as beating things does rather tend to shrink your potential profits. You may well have a better deal at one or another at various points (they may want that stock, they may have people wanting the game, they may want to collect it themselves) but as a general rule the real world tends to harmonise fairly well.


 
Funny though that from all the retailers Gamestop has the worst reputation as a trader. I guess Gamestop got this reputation just by chance.



WiiCube_2013 said:


> The problem is, if there's an asshole buyer he'll try to look for flaws on the item he bought from you and then demand either a partial refund or a refund.
> 
> I fucking hate these cretins.


That's why when I sell stuff I accept no refunds.


----------



## Lumstar (Aug 5, 2014)

It isn't that hard, Gamestop. First off quit taking crap games that suck money from you by sitting around. Disc only copies of Madden 08 and things are not what get people back into the store.


----------



## tbb043 (Aug 5, 2014)

dragonblood9999 said:


> I remember going to gamestop/ebgames to ask hom much they would give me for my copy of beyond two souls, its $60 new and they were offering me $12 for the game WTF


 

For the sake of your peace of mind, please, never go to a used car lot. (That goes for a lot of people, not just you). Of course they're paying you significantly less for your used stuff than they charge for something new. That's how the world works. If you don't like it, hold onto your games for 10-20 years until they're collectible and nostalgic and you might get that $60.

Meanwhile, I think the GS I like to go to is no longer there. Oh well, there are two more less than a mile from there, I just liked that one better somehow. Not that I go to GS more than once or twice a year anyway.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 5, 2014)

In that case it seems the lucky/unlucky thing got reversed for this one. The amount of aggro the online selling has caused my friends and I is considerable, not enough to dismiss the concept if you have the patience and/or could do with the money but enough that gamestop and co are far from the worst alternative and actually a viable one on many, possibly most, occasions.

Gamestop probably have the worst rep among (formerly?) game specific retailers because people are whine prone fools that do not know how business works, see also why people say EA are the worst company in various polls. I will probably have to find something to qualify that as I am mainly going on all the threads/news stories where gamestop are accused of being thieves and worse because people do not know how pawn shops work (they offer less to cover their costs/risk), what is legal in business* and the like. I would probably fully agree if someone said "Retail sucks to deal with and work in, and gamestop are a prime example of the concept.", however that matters little in this particular discussion.

*all those people threatening to do things like call the state attorney/better business bureau/equivalent when they swallowed their stock of Xenoblade and spat it out as second hand being my favourite there.


----------



## cracker (Aug 5, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> The first degration of value starts with removing the seal. With the seal removed, you never know really what the seller did to the item even if it's in good condition. Other than that, usually used games have some signs of wear and dirt on the disc, case and manual which further degrades the value. They may even smell because the seller didn't bother to clean them properly. There are games that come with codes to unlock DLC or earn points. Naturally you have to expect that those have been redeemed already. Bottom line is, nobody in their right mind would buy a used copy of an item for the same price they would get the item brand new elsewhere.



You would be surprised how many people don't use the codes. This is especially true for Wii. I have bought about 15 games from a pawn shop and only one of the codes was used. I even registered a 3DS I bought from there too.  

Also there are people online saying the employees at GS gave them the go ahead to take all the codes they find in the used games and almost all were good. That and some dumpster divers have found loads of them tossed.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 5, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> By selling your games to Gamestop you lose money. If you want to lose money just flush it down the toilet. Got it?


 

My point is that you make some money back by trading away unused games. Of course you "lose money" in the end but that's reselling for ya. You sell old things for less money to get more money at the current moment.

Here's a not stupid metaphor, if I buy a new car, should I just hang on to my old car? I mean I won't drive it, I got a fancy new one, but if I sell it I'll have gotten less money than I paid for it. Better let it sit in my driveway then and take up space.


----------



## cracker (Aug 6, 2014)

That depends on how much you loved your old car and if you might want to drive it again without having to rebuy it.


----------



## aaronz77 (Aug 6, 2014)

I... personally hate dealing with people. I've never traded anything into Gamestop.


----------



## DoctorAmazing (Aug 6, 2014)

codezer0 said:


> Ebay wants $1000 for a _"new"_ 60gig PS3. How is that even remotely fair?


 
Then don't buy from that seller.
Some random idiot asking comically too much isn't representative of eBay as a whole. If you're going for something with a high demand, the best way to get good deals is to sort by newly listed, because they'll be gone in no time, as opposed to the rigid nature of GameStop and the shit money they give to you for your games.


----------



## dragonblood9999 (Aug 6, 2014)

tbb043 said:


> For the sake of your peace of mind, please, never go to a used car lot. (That goes for a lot of people, not just you). Of course they're paying you significantly less for your used stuff than they charge for something new. That's how the world works. If you don't like it, hold onto your games for 10-20 years until they're collectible and nostalgic and you might get that $60.


 
i never said i wanted $60 for the game and the only reason i asked them how much would they give me for it, was just out of curiosity


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 6, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> My point is that you make some money back by trading away unused games. Of course you "lose money" in the end but that's reselling for ya. You sell old things for less money to get more money at the current moment.


You lose _more_ money if you trade at gamestop. That was the whole point.


----------



## cracker (Aug 6, 2014)

I





aaronz77 said:


> I... personally hate dealing with people. I've never traded anything into Gamestop.



It's not the workers' faults. The can't override the prices they will pay you or else they would be in deep shit. I'm sure some feel bad enough about the people getting ripped off that they inconspicuously tell them to sell on eBay, etc. instead.


----------



## VashTS (Aug 6, 2014)

I love gamestop trade in complaints. Like no one realizes they are a profitable business or something lol. 

I hate their policies and the amount they give you, but you gotta take advantage when you can. 

If anyone remembers Funcoland? I once found some Wrestlemania DVDs at the dollar store, so they were $1 a piece. Funcoland gave me $5 a piece. Do the math! 

I did it like 5 times with about 20 DVDs each time. It was awesome! I got a gamecube, wind waker, a special wind waker watch (wish i still had that) and a shit load of games. the next 2 times I got cash and the last 2 times I got stuff. it was amazing and i'll never forget it.


----------



## Gahars (Aug 6, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> You lose _more_ money if you trade at gamestop. That was the whole point.


 

And you seemed to miss the point that, for some people, the convenience is worth the lower payout for cash now. Many people prefer an immediate, but smaller payout over a larger payout that requires more time and effort (selling online, figuring a price, dealing with shipping, etc.). Yeah, technically you may have "lost" money (you're not getting the maximum value for the game), but money you can use immediately might be worth more to a person than a disc that just takes up space and collects dust. It's all about personal priorities.

If all vendors bartered for video game, or if game discs were a form of currency, you might have a point. Sadly, we live in the real world.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 6, 2014)

Gahars said:


> And you seemed to miss the point that, for some people, the convenience is worth the lower payout for cash now. Many people prefer an immediate, but smaller payout over a larger payout that requires more time and effort (selling online, figuring a price, dealing with shipping, etc.). Yeah, technically you may have "lost" money (you're not getting the maximum value for the game), but money you can use immediately might be worth more to a person than a disc that just takes up space and collects dust. It's all about personal priorities.
> 
> If all vendors bartered for video game, or if game discs were a form of currency, you might have a point. Sadly, we live in the real world.


Doesn't change my point at all. You lose _more_ money if you trade at gamestop.


----------



## TheCasketMan (Aug 6, 2014)

More money............in exchange for your fingerprints.(yes most of the Gamestops in Orlando, Florida require your fingerprints to trade in stuff).


----------



## Gahars (Aug 6, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Doesn't change my point at all. You lose _more_ money if you trade at gamestop.


 

You might want to try reading posts before replying to them.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 6, 2014)

The only real problem with Gamestop trade in, is that people are retards and don't understand the ideas behind actually having to re-sell the game.
The most obvious is supply and demand. If they have a million copies of a game that isn't selling for shit, well i'm sorry timmy but they aren't going to give you face value for a piece of shit they have no use for.

The other being that you aren't selling the game to them. Your lazy ass is getting off the couch, possibly brushing the Cheetos dust off, and going down there to pawn off your useless shit to this BUSINESS so THEY can SELL the game FOR YOU. You just get your cut of the deal upfront.

Honestly this stuff isn't hard to understand.

Also the sketchy practices of Gamestop are a blown-up myth. Sure some stores are shit, but that is the same for literally every chain in existence. We have 3 subways in town, 2 are complete shit. Not subways fault. I think we have 4 Tim Hortons...2 are shit, 1 is decent, one is fantastic. Hell the store I work at is full of incompetent monkeys, yet the town 30min away has a fantastic store. As for my gamestop/ebgames? It's fantastic. Amazing employees that know their shit, no pushing crap on me whenever I go. I've never once been burned by that place. I've been in others that were the same, and in one or two that were pretty craptastic.

tl;dr: people are morons.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 6, 2014)

Gahars said:


> You might want to try reading posts before replying to them.


Same goes to you.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 6, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Same goes to you.


 

Please, enlighten us where we can trade games for more money at the same convenience then?

Gamestop is essentially the only video game-dedicated store in the United States at least, minus a few mom-and-pop stores but those are VERY rare. You could go on Ebay or similar sites and sell all your games but that requires you to ship them, find buyers, etc. At Gamestop, I can take a stack of games, go in, say "I want to trade these all", and walk out with cash or a new game. No other place does it as quickly and easily as Gamestop, as much as you may dislike.

Your point is "You lose MORE money when you go to Gamestop!" Our point is "Yeah, but it's quicker and more convenient and some people would rather have that than jump through hoops for a few extra bucks."

If you're going to defend your point, don't just restate it and say "Y-you should read my post too!"


----------



## VashTS (Aug 6, 2014)

You also lose more money by simply giving your money to a retailer for the game. just saying.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 6, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Your point is "You lose MORE money when you go to Gamestop!" Our point is "Yeah, but it's quicker and more convenient and some people would rather have that than jump through hoops for a few extra bucks."
> 
> If you're going to defend your point, don't just restate it and say "Y-you should read my post too!"


Man you are fucking annoying. What's so hard to get my simple point that you lose more money on gamestop because they fucking screw you over? I get it that people know and like it to get screwed over for some tiny but quick cash (which would be stupid)  but how in the holy earth does that change anything about my point? Just because some people prefer quick cash at the expense of being screwed doesn't change the fact that they would have gotten more money for their stuff if they sold them on ebay, flea markets or whatever.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 6, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Man you are fucking annoying. What's so hard to get my simple point that you lose more money on gamestop because they fucking screw you over? I get it that people know and like it to get screwed over for some tiny but quick cash (which would be stupid) but how in the holy earth does that change anything about my point? Just because some people prefer quick cash at the expense of being screwed doesn't change the fact that they would have gotten more money for their stuff if they sold them on ebay, flea markets or whatever.


 

Or I could go to Gamestop and get a chunk of cash and leave instead of creating separate Ebay listings, managing shipping and handling, and waiting for someone to bid on it or someone to buy it or find a local flee market, go there, set up a table and everything, and sweat my balls off waiting for kids to come around and buy my games.

I may be fucking annoying buy I'm not fucking wrong.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 6, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Or I could go to Gamestop and get a chunk of cash and leave instead of creating separate Ebay listings, managing shipping and handling, and waiting for someone to bid on it or someone to buy it or find a local flee market, go there, set up a table and everything, and sweat my balls off waiting for kids to come around and buy my games.
> 
> I may be fucking annoying buy I'm not fucking wrong.


Nobody said you are wrong. Of course people can do exactly that what you just said (I said in myself in my previous post above btw), but again, how does that change the fact that those people would still have gotten more money for their stuff if they used these alternatives I listed? Seriously, this whole debate is about two choices people can make:

a) Sell stuff on gamestop -> quick cash, but low amount

b) Sell stuff not on gamestop -> more cash, but more time consuming

Both options have their advantages depending on your situation, but my point is option b is the overall smarter choice.


----------



## cracker (Aug 6, 2014)

c) have target practice for shovelware that noone will buy -- make no profit but have more fun than playing said shovelware


----------



## codezer0 (Aug 7, 2014)

DoctorAmazing said:


> Then don't buy from that seller.
> Some random idiot asking comically too much isn't representative of eBay as a whole. If you're going for something with a high demand, the best way to get good deals is to sort by newly listed, because they'll be gone in no time, as opposed to the rigid nature of GameStop and the shit money they give to you for your games.


As opposed to the douche-bro's that were selling 60gig PS3's for *$9000* USD? (No, I'm not kidding. I remember that one because it made the news, and at least a couple of meme sites)

eBay is full of douche-nozzles overcharging like a fiend. You can't even _see_ a single listing for a Dreamcast BBA for anything less than $200, even when the part sold for $30 new, from Sega directly.
$70 for _a box_ of _Bust A Groove_ for PS1, not even including the game disc.
$1000 buy-it-now for the few "new" CECHA PS3's listed anymore.

the list goes on.


----------



## Yepi69 (Aug 7, 2014)

So instead of 2$ per game, they provide you with 2.50$ and a hug.


----------



## Hells Malice (Aug 7, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Man you are fucking annoying. What's so hard to get my simple point that you lose more money on gamestop because they fucking screw you over? I get it that people know and like it to get screwed over for some tiny but quick cash (which would be stupid) but how in the holy earth does that change anything about my point? Just because some people prefer quick cash at the expense of being screwed doesn't change the fact that they would have gotten more money for their stuff if they sold them on ebay, flea markets or whatever.


 
You are a special kind of retarded man.

They aren't screwing you over, you're screwing you over. They're taking your shit and selling it for you. Your dumb lazy ass is the only one at fault here for coming out with less money from the deal. You aren't selling them the game.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 7, 2014)

Hells Malice said:


> You are a special kind of retarded man.
> 
> They aren't screwing you over, you're screwing you over. They're taking your shit and selling it for you. Your dumb lazy ass is the only one at fault here for coming out with less money from the deal. You aren't selling them the game.


Well that doesn't make any sense.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Aug 7, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Well that doesn't make any sense.


 

Essentially Gamestop serves as a "middleman". They "sell" the game for you. It's like a pawn shop. You'll get a lower price than regular sale price, but you'll be guaranteed money. You go to a flea market or Ebay and you won't have the reputation behind you of Gamestop. You buy a used game at Gamestop and you know it's A) legitimate, B) will work, and C) you're guaranteed a refund if it doesn't pass these criteria. People are much more hesitant when buying on Ebay or at a flea market because there's none of these guarantees.

You could easily post all these games online and have half of them not sold, and wait a long time just getting rid of them all. Time is money they say, so selling to Gamestop is just better in the end.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 7, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Essentially Gamestop serves as a "middleman". They "sell" the game for you. It's like a pawn shop. You'll get a lower price than regular sale price, but you'll be guaranteed money. You go to a flea market or Ebay and you won't have the reputation behind you of Gamestop. You buy a used game at Gamestop and you know it's A) legitimate, B) will work, and C) you're guaranteed a refund if it doesn't pass these criteria. People are much more hesitant when buying on Ebay or at a flea market because there's none of these guarantees.
> 
> You could easily post all these games online and have half of them not sold, and wait a long time just getting rid of them all. Time is money they say, so selling to Gamestop is just better in the end.


Negotiation is also an option, even at gamestop. But they will still screw you over no matter how good your negotiation skills are.
Not sure if you are aware of this, but ebay has something that's called buyer protection. Plus many sellers there offer refunds no questions asked.
While I agree with you that time is money it's not like you lose any money if you have to wait 2 weeks to get your stuff sold. You are still gonna be paid much more than you get from gamestop. And in the mean time you go to work. No money lost. I would say selling games on gamestop is only for desperate people who wants cash here and now and can't afford to wait.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Negotiation is also an option, even at gamestop. But they will still screw you over no matter how good your negotiation skills are.


 
Um, do you have experience with this? Because it's pretty common knowledge that GameStop clerks aren't allowed to negotiate trade rates or prices in any circumstance whatsoever. If you've had experience with a clerk doing this, they could get into huge trouble.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 7, 2014)

xwatchmanx said:


> Um, do you have experience with this? Because it's pretty common knowledge that GameStop clerks aren't allowed to negotiate trade rates or prices in any circumstance whatsoever. If you've had experience with a clerk doing this, they could get into huge trouble.


Of course. If you want to sell something, you can try to negotiate the price with them. I did, but their offer was still hilarious. If you want to buy something, don't even bother.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2014)

WiiUBricker said:


> Of course. If you want to sell something, you can try to negotiate the price with them. I did, but their offer was still hilarious. If you want to buy something, don't even bother.


 
Interesting. That's certainly not the case in my country (I assume your profile flag is up to date).


----------



## WiiUBricker (Aug 7, 2014)

I'm not from the US. My profile flag is fake. I only use it because Argentina is my favorite football team.


----------



## BLsquared (Aug 7, 2014)

Well, huh.
It would seem that Gamestop wants my business back. Unfortuantely, the LOCALLY OWNED AND OPERATED game shop that I visit is much better trade-in-wise. And they are 30mins closer than the nearest Gamestop. AND they accept and sell literally anything game-related, regardless of age. Yeah, that's right; I can just walk in there and get a NES, Atari VCS, Gamecube, and PS4 all from the same place.

Beat that, Gamestop.


----------



## cracker (Aug 7, 2014)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Essentially Gamestop serves as a "middleman". They "sell" the game for you. It's like a pawn shop. You'll get a lower price than regular sale price, but you'll be guaranteed money. You go to a flea market or Ebay and you won't have the reputation behind you of Gamestop. You buy a used game at Gamestop and you know it's A) legitimate, B) will work, and C) you're guaranteed a refund if it doesn't pass these criteria. People are much more hesitant when buying on Ebay or at a flea market because there's none of these guarantees.
> 
> You could easily post all these games online and have half of them not sold, and wait a long time just getting rid of them all. Time is money they say, so selling to Gamestop is just better in the end.



The problem is that it is nearly impossible to find a mint copy of a game at any game store. Many times you can't find a copy that is in an original box even. Online you can find the condition/price that suits you (while sitting around in your underwear I might add). Also collectors (especially of RPGs) like to find copies of games for systems that have discontinued support at most game stores. Lastly, there are many times where you can get games cheaper on eBay, etc. than at a game store which benefits both parties. True, people can and do get screwed so that is why you need to look at people's feedback.

Mostly this all boils down to settling for less because you are too lazy, naive, and/or wasteful. I know this runs higher in the US than probably anywhere else because of the want for instant gratification here.


----------



## xwatchmanx (Aug 7, 2014)

cracker said:


> The problem is that it is nearly impossible to find a mint copy of a game at any game store. Many times you can't find a copy that is in an original box even. Online you can find the condition/price that suits you (while sitting around in your underwear I might add). Also collectors (especially of RPGs) like to find copies of games for systems that have discontinued support at most game stores. Lastly, there are many times where you can get games cheaper on eBay, etc. than at a game store which benefits both parties. True, people can and do get screwed so that is why you need to look at people's feedback.
> 
> Mostly this all boils down to settling for less because you are too lazy, naive, and/or wasteful. I know this runs higher in the US than probably anywhere else because of the want for instant gratification here.


 
On one hand I agree, but on the other hand... so what? It's not really your job to judge someone's reasons or character because they trade in games. Who knows, maybe the time lost selling games off individually themselves is worth more to them than the extra money they'd get by doing so.


----------



## cracker (Aug 8, 2014)

I'm not judging anyone. I'm just stating the facts.


----------



## Nathan Drake (Aug 8, 2014)

cracker said:


> I'm not judging anyone. I'm just stating the facts.


Calling people lazy, naive, and wasteful is judgmental. By calling your opinion fact, you neglect absolutely everything everybody else said. To summarize:

Gamestop is like a pawnshop that exclusively deals in current video game merchandise with expansion into the territory of popular electronics. Like with any pawnshop, you pick the option when you want to sell an item, but you don't want to go through the work of the maybe/maybe not of selling the items yourself. They give you money up front simply for bringing the item to them, and then they, as a business, do the work of reselling the item at whatever they deem to be a profitable price. You aren't selling a game to them. They're simply selling the game for you and giving you a slice of the profit before they see the profit themselves. Gamestop has a perfectly legitimate business model that can only operate the way it does by giving you lower trade in values than what you would get selling the item yourself.

Time and convenience is worth money to people too. Just because you're willing to go through the task of selling an item yourself every single time you want to sell one doesn't mean everybody else is. Sometimes it's worth it just to hand your things over for cheaper to get an item sooner rather than playing the waiting game somewhere like ebay, where, depending on the item and what you think it's worth, you may not even sell it for over a week.

Really, if you're attacking Gamestop, you're attacking the pawnshop model that has existed since before Gamestop, and the pawnshop model is a reasonable one that recognizes the profit that can come out of being convenient.

As a related example, think of small convenience stores: these are usually situated in neighborhoods where the nearest actual supermarket chain is far enough away that the convenience store is worth going to. You'll pay a little more for what you want to buy, but ultimately it seems worth it since you don't have to go nearly as far to get what you were seeking.

In the long run, we all value our time, and finding ways to save a little that leave you satisfied is in no way lazy, naive, or wasteful.


----------



## Sterling (Aug 8, 2014)

And another thing, Gamestop offers rewards to repeat customers. Extra trade values, reduced prices, points you can save up. No one else does this, not even pawn shops that deal with more than video games. Gamestop is convenient, trustworthy and competitive. Plus, they have midnight events and other game related bashes that make gaming more social. I can't get that anywhere else.


----------



## FAST6191 (Aug 8, 2014)

Most of the independents and franchised shops around here have recognised the repeat customer thing and will deal accordingly. Sometimes this is officially, unofficially is popular though.

As for midnight events and other things that sits about the same for me as those that go to a mall for trick or treating on Halloween.


----------

